# August '06 FMA Picnic/Gathering in homeland Philippines



## littlebadboy (Aug 11, 2006)

August '06 FMA Picnic / Gathering
We're scheduled to hold our next FMA Picnic / Gathering on August 13, Sunday at 2pm. Everyone is invited to attend. There are no entrance fees, but if you bring food, it would be very much appreciated.
We're expecting to have Sioc Glaraga as our guest.
See you all there.
Directions:
From Philcoa (Quezon Circle corner Commonwealth Avenue) , go to UP Diliman. You will see the building that has the UP Oblation (Naked guy) in front. That's the admin building. If you're facing the admin bldg (you are facing the oblation), walk up the steps, and through the building, until you're at the back of the building. Walk down the steps behind the building where there is a small field. Continue in the same direction, walking across that field. At the end of the field there is an exit way. There you will find a monument (ladies sewing the Philippine Flag). Keep walking past that still in the same direction. Ahead of you and to your left is the Lagoon.
more details at http://www.fmaforum.org/index.php?showtopic=882&st=0&p=12697&#entry12697


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting the info!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

